# I don’t run/eat healthily thread



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Today I consumed

a terrys chocolate orange (no actual oranges were harmed) and an Aero!

I might have done ten steps, if I did it was to hatch a Pokemon 

Anyone else up for the I’m awesomsauce challenge


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I've eaten my body weight in chocolate these past few days plus the usual mince pies and Turkey dinner. Does that count?


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

I've just eaten more Indian food than my heart can handle and am topping it off with a lovely mince pie.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Nope you are farrrr too healthy. Mince pie have real fruit in them!!!

I’ve been eating orange matchmakers, foam bananas and crisps by the bucket load. Tis not very filling though, might have to actually cook something. Toast maybe?

I haven’t actually got out of bed yet.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

In the last 10 days I eat nearly 2 boxes of Quality Street as OH doesn't really like them.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I’ve consumed 3 boxes of mince pies, 4 individual Xmas puddings, 2 gin & tonics, small bottle of Mateus Rose wine, 8 nut/seed/dark chocolate bars, several sausage rolls, equivalent of 3 large bags of salted kettle crisps and 2 stops at Burger King and 2 lots of cod/chips/mushy peas in the last 3 weeks.

Gave myself a pass from being sensible and while running back and forth to OH in hospital and enjoyed them all 

ETA: just remembered eating the Lion’s share of 2 trays of sushi on Sunday cos nobody else was eating them (can’t stand waste )


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> I've consumed 3 boxes of mince pies, 4 individual Xmas puddings, 2 gin & tonics, small bottle of Mateus Rose wine, 8 nut/seed/dark chocolate bars, several sausage rolls, equivalent of 3 large bags of salted kettle crisps and 2 stops at Burger King and 2 lots of cod/chips/mushy peas in the last 3 weeks.
> 
> Gave myself a pass from being sensible and while running back and forth to* OH in hospital* and enjoyed them all


Hope it's nothing to serious and he'll be home soon.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I had half a big box of ferrero rocher this afternoon, chilli with nachos, cheese and guacamole for dinner, and the Ben n Jerrys is softening as I type


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Well the hard work of 2020 has begun, a massive homemade tear and share pizza bread, with deep fried nugs, slowly being washed down with a vino or two

keep up the good work xxx


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Over Christmas I ate: two gluten free chocolate cakes, one full sized gluten free cheesecake (minus a bit my sisters cat ran off with ) and two mini gluten free cheesecakes  Around a period of ten days.
Delicious.
No, I do not get good gluten free baked goods often.
Yes, I am celiac (coeliac) not on a fad diet.
☃Happy New Year


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

I’ve stuffed my face with Chinese tonight. It’s my birthday and a day which is always a bit of a challenge for me (family stuff). However I may be asked to leave this thread as I did go for a 5 mile run after work and before Chinese!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Ringypie said:


> I've stuffed my face with Chinese tonight. It's my birthday and a day which is always a bit of a challenge for me (family stuff). However I may be asked to leave this thread as I did go for a 5 mile run after work and before Chinese!


happy belated birthday.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Lovely thread. Wish I'd found it before..
My guilt has vanished. I'm revelling in indulgence and given myself a pat on the back.
This Christmas I allowed myself some treats,
Don't like putting on weight - Used to gain 1/2 stone by Wednesday every holiday and pack 2 clothes sizes.
However, abstaining isn't fun.
I have demolished pud, mince pies, clotted cream, truffles, choccies, luxury biscuits *all *family size, *all *to myself as well as Christmas and Boxing Day goodies.
Yep, I feel fat but when I've eaten the last few bits I'll reassess.


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

Healthy eating starts when I go back to work on Monday, I've just had a 4 cheese pizza


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Ate jam sandwiches for tea.....it was alcoholic jam.

2 birds, 1 stone!:Woot


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Jason25 said:


> I've just had a 4 cheese pizza


Damn that's impressive! FOUR actual pizzas? I thought I was good at packing away food, but even I'm impressed by that 

I just ate a giant veggie and falafel bowl and half a pineapple for dessert. But I don't know how much it counts as it was relatively healthy, well, the falafel was fried, does that count?
Oh and I did run today too....
Never mind!
*wanders off muttering*


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> Damn that's impressive! FOUR actual pizzas? I thought I was good at packing away food, but even I'm impressed by that
> 
> I just ate a giant veggie and falafel bowl and half a pineapple for dessert. But I don't know how much it counts as it was relatively healthy, well, the falafel was fried, does that count?
> Oh and I did run today too....
> ...


_
I think_ it's one pizza with four different cheeses - that's how I read it :Hilarious


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

ShibaPup said:


> _I think_ it's one pizza with four different cheeses - that's how I read it :Hilarious


Oh geez I'm now quite literally laughing at myself! Yes, of course that's what it says. I'm clearly addled and most definitely should not participate on this thread LOL!

*wanders off giggling AND muttering*


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

O2.0 said:


> Damn that's impressive! FOUR actual pizzas? I thought I was good at packing away food, but even I'm impressed by that
> 
> I just ate a giant veggie and falafel bowl and half a pineapple for dessert. But I don't know how much it counts as it was relatively healthy, well, the falafel was fried, does that count?
> Oh and I did run today too....
> ...


you suck at this thread!!

now Im off to the running thread to tell everyone how out of breath I got running upstairs just now!:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> Oh geez I'm now quite literally laughing at myself! Yes, of course that's what it says. I'm clearly addled and most definitely should not participate on this thread LOL!
> 
> *wanders off giggling AND muttering*


This made me laugh you do need reporting to mods shouldn't be on the thread.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Fine! I'm leaving!! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
Off to the runner's thread where I can talk about chafing and snot rags!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Meanwhile I had a big burger and chips tonight......


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I had a foot long vegan subway ...


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Boxer123 said:


> I had a foot long vegan subway ...


My son eats 2 foot longs in one sitting. It's frightening....


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I had cottage pie with Yorkshire puds and roasties. No veg obviously! I’m soo full.

I’m dead impressed with alcoholic jam sandwiches. I didn’t know jam could have alcohol?!?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

After 2 days on a cleansing diet (basically starvation and mega clear out - soz TMI ) I needed filling up so, as I had an hour to kill waiting for DS's train I called into the chippy opposite for last night's tea ......


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I threw the cookies away. But I HAD to. Because of this:

On December 20th I ate a little bag of snowball cookies (butter and pecan balls rolled in powdered sugar). Apparently that wasn't enough cheer so on Saturday the 21st I had to have a carton of Haagen Daz Dulce de Leche Ice Cream.

Between December 23 and December 24th I ate an entire pecan pie (made especially for me). On December 28th and 29th I demolished a large round tin of home made cookies from my friend, half a bag of limited edition Hershey's kisses -marshmallow and hot chocolate flavor and half a bag of some brand of ginger cookies (both those last from the 50% off shelf in the store, my friend had the other halfs.)

On New Year's Day it seems I must have thought I might perish if I didn't keep up the sugar fix so I had two king size Milky Way bars.

I've managed to eat like a normal person since then until today when I had a friend over and she bought these fancy stacked cookie things I've always wondered what they taste like. We each ate two while she was here but she refused to take them with her when she left. Later I ate another and knew I was in for another binge if I didn't get rid of them quickly, so I dumped them in some yucky trash.

So you see..I HAD to throw the cookies away. At least they were't home made special for me.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> My son eats 2 foot longs in one sitting. It's frightening....


They have started doing vegan cheese my sister nearly took their arm off.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm just off to find my halo and clip on angel wings:Smug

There was I feeling so guilty because I'd eaten a couple of mince pies, a few choccies and half a small Christmas pud and cream ............... until I read this thread

I'm now feeling so self righteous about how good I've been compared to all you sinners .......... a kind of warm smug glow about being such a good girl over Christmas

Thanks peoples


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Magyarmum said:


> I'm just off to find my halo and clip on angel wings:Smug
> 
> There was I feeling so guilty because I'd eaten a couple of mince pies, a few choccies and half a small Christmas pud and cream ............... until I read this thread
> 
> ...


I should have mentioned that all that stuff was eaten at home. At work there are gobs and gobs of cookies, candy cake...you know the drill. I never eat any of it, at work. I have this false reputation for being "good". I try to tell them I am a closet eater. I don't eat that junk at work because it makes me feel like crap while I am trying to function. Work is busy and challenging. It's no fun that way. It's only fun when I am home in my sweats with a book in front of me and a couple cats on my lap.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

lorilu said:


> At work there are gobs and gobs of cookies, candy cake...you know the drill. I never eat any of it, at work..


Im the same. Never eat at work or indulge in the take aways people sometimes order, stuffing my face is reserved for home in front of the telly!
I did have a jolly healthy stir fry today...at least it probably would of been healthy if the portion size wasnt enough for 3 very hungry people! (I dont really do small portions.:Shy).


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

Healthy eating started today, rabbit food for lunch and chicken and rice for dinner :Yawn


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I don't know what this counts as, but I figure what better place to share it than here....

My friend brought me some gourmet honeys (who knew there was such a thing) from some swanky boutique in Savannah. So I decided to try the chocolate honey spread on a slice of toast, it was delicious! So I of course need another slice. This time when I take the bread out I actually look at it and realize it's pretty moldy. Like, green and blue all across the bottom moldy. The slice I ate was likely moldy, I don't know how it couldn't have been. 
So yeah, I ate very moldy bread and didn't even notice. :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> I don't know what this counts as, but I figure what better place to share it than here....
> 
> My friend brought me some gourmet honeys (who knew there was such a thing) from some swanky boutique in Savannah. So I decided to try the chocolate honey spread on a slice of toast, it was delicious! So I of course need another slice. This time when I take the bread out I actually look at it and realize it's pretty moldy. Like, green and blue all across the bottom moldy. The slice I ate was likely moldy, I don't know how it couldn't have been.
> So yeah, I ate very moldy bread and didn't even notice. :Hilarious


I hate that it makes me feel so ill when that happens.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Boxer123 said:


> I hate that it makes me feel so ill when that happens.


LOL I just shrugged it off. I grew up in a house where mom sliced the moldy spots off the cheese, gave those to the dog, and us kids ate the non-moldy parts. 
I also learned that you're not supposed to re-heat rice, and we used to leave a pot of cooked rice on the back of the stove for a day or two and eat out of it. 
Third-world stomach for the win!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

O2.0 said:


> LOL I just shrugged it off. I grew up in a house where mom sliced the moldy spots off the cheese, gave those to the dog, and us kids ate the non-moldy parts.
> I also learned that you're not supposed to re-heat rice, and we used to leave a pot of cooked rice on the back of the stove for a day or two and eat out of it.
> Third-world stomach for the win!


I think I find it so grim because my mum used to always serve up moody bread or cut bits off epressed


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

O2.0 said:


> I don't know what this counts as, but I figure what better place to share it than here....
> 
> My friend brought me some gourmet honeys (who knew there was such a thing) from some swanky boutique in Savannah. So I decided to try the chocolate honey spread on a slice of toast, it was delicious! So I of course need another slice. This time when I take the bread out I actually look at it and realize it's pretty moldy. Like, green and blue all across the bottom moldy. The slice I ate was likely moldy, I don't know how it couldn't have been.
> So yeah, I ate very moldy bread and didn't even notice. :Hilarious


I find it's always at the last bite you notice the spot of mold


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Sometimes you just gotta have a can of chef boyardee beefaroni


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Boxer123 said:


> I think I find it so grim because my mum used to always serve up moody bread or cut bits off epressed


Yep, here too. I never knew it was gross actually, until one time I had a friend over after school and she watched me cut the mold off the bread so we could have some peanut butter on bread. Her shocked reaction was hilarious.

The stuff was moldy though because it came from the charity bag, donated baked goods. After she got over being grossed out she said something like "oh well I know you're poor".

Oh ick, what a memory.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

O2.0 said:


> I don't know what this counts as, but I figure what better place to share it than here....
> 
> My friend brought me some gourmet honeys (who knew there was such a thing) from some swanky boutique in Savannah. So I decided to try the chocolate honey spread on a slice of toast, it was delicious! So I of course need another slice. This time when I take the bread out I actually look at it and realize it's pretty moldy. Like, green and blue all across the bottom moldy. The slice I ate was likely moldy, I don't know how it couldn't have been.
> So yeah, I ate very moldy bread and didn't even notice. :Hilarious


Penicillin 

I've done it before and survived, but that kind of mould has been found to be highly toxic to dogs so lucky you ate it and not them


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Missed Epiphany dinner last night due to a minor "freak out" so eating a roast dinner for lunch, yummy!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

catz4m8z said:


> Ate jam sandwiches for tea.....it was alcoholic jam.
> 
> 2 birds, 1 stone!:Woot


That wasn't the brandy and cherry jam that Aldi was doing over Christmas was it?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Colette said:


> I had half a big box of ferrero rocher this afternoon, chilli with nachos, cheese and guacamole for dinner, and the Ben n Jerrys is softening as I type


:Vomit:Vomit:Vomit:Vomit

Ferrero Rocher

:Vomit:Vomit:Vomit:Vomit

That is all.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Since I discovered that Tesco do boxes of mini choc chip muffins I've been eating 'more healthily'.
Every evening I have a banana and an orange (that's the healthy bit out the way). Then some mini muffins with lashings of cream. I've convinced myself it's my nightcap and can't sleep without it.:Smug


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Jason25 said:


> Healthy eating started today, rabbit food for lunch and chicken and rice for dinner :Yawn


 Why?


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Tonight’s exhausting effort was bought to you by

Cheese and been slice smothered in salad cream
Half a large bag of cheese puffs
Salted caramel peanuts
Fizzy strawberry laces
And a raspberry jam filled iced ring doughnut


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> Tonight's exhausting effort was bought to you by
> 
> Cheese and been slice smothered in salad cream
> Half a large bag of cheese puffs
> ...


well the word salad is in there somewhere....


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Ikea breakfast. Not my fault I had to drop car at garage early nearby .... no time to eat before I left.


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> Why?


gotta drop a few pounds and junk food isn't doing me any favours :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> Tonight's exhausting effort was bought to you by
> 
> Cheese and been slice smothered in salad cream
> Half a large bag of cheese puffs
> ...


S A L A D ! ! !


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Jason25 said:


> gotta drop a few pounds and junk food isn't doing me any favours :Hilarious:Hilarious


but soul food is gooooooood, bad but so gooooooood


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

O2.0 said:


> I don't know what this counts as, but I figure what better place to share it than here....
> 
> My friend brought me some gourmet honeys (who knew there was such a thing) from some swanky boutique in Savannah. So I decided to try the chocolate honey spread on a slice of toast, it was delicious! So I of course need another slice. This time when I take the bread out I actually look at it and realize it's pretty moldy. Like, green and blue all across the bottom moldy. The slice I ate was likely moldy, I don't know how it couldn't have been.
> So yeah, I ate very moldy bread and didn't even notice. :Hilarious


Yuk to the bread but the honey sounds amazing! I love toast and honey or even better on crumpets!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

MilleD said:


> That wasn't the brandy and cherry jam that Aldi was doing over Christmas was it?


just a mini selection of 6 jams, one of those 'cant think what to buy you!' presents!LOL Shame it was just for xmas though, the blackcurrant and rum one was really nice.

Today I had a really crappy shift at work.....therefore I had to order pizza.
/shrugs:Bored... hey, I dont make the rules!

*ahem*:Shy


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

If takeaway food was possible here I would eat even worse!

It’s about the only thing I miss.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Jaf said:


> If takeaway food was possible here I would eat even worse!
> 
> It's about the only thing I miss.


Im just lucky that Dominos doesnt believe in vegans.....it would def be more then a monthly treat if I could order from there!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Ringypie said:


> Yuk to the bread but the honey sounds amazing! I love toast and honey or even better on crumpets!


It's amazing! I do love good honey and have never had cacao honey. It's just regular honey with cacao mixed in, delicious! Another has cinnamon, I've been putting the cinnamon one in my herbal tea at night, so good!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

O2.0 said:


> It's amazing! I do love good honey and have never had cacao honey. It's just regular honey with cacao mixed in, delicious! Another has cinnamon, I've been putting the cinnamon one in my herbal tea at night, so good!


Even more jealous now!! I love cinnamon!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> but soul food is gooooooood, bad but so gooooooood


Meh! 'Bad' is relative. Collards and okra is also soul food and both very good for you. Stewed okra with tomatoes and onions is one of my favorites and it nothing but veggies and a little salt and seasoning!



Ringypie said:


> Even more jealous now!! I love cinnamon!


It's from this place. I had to look it up because I'm definitely getting more chocolate honey. It's my new nutella minus the palm oil which I can't bring myself to buy.
https://savannahbee.com/whipped-honey
I got a sampler with one chocolate, one cinnamon, and one sage honey. I haven't tried the sage yet, but I do like the sweet and savory mix, so we'll see


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I had a 2 teaspoons of an individual Christmas pudding and 2 glasses of Prosecco. Does that count?


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

catz4m8z said:


> Im just lucky that Dominos doesnt believe in vegans.....it would def be more then a monthly treat if I could order from there!


They are on the case apparently.


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

No healthy food tonight, cooked a Singapore chow mein instead, it was so good rool


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> This made me laugh you do need reporting to mods shouldn't be on the thread.


We definitely don't need posts like THAT ! Shame !


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

O2.0 said:


> Meh! 'Bad' is relative. Collards and okra is also soul food e


They may be, but can't say it's what I would hanker after when wanting to splurge on what I consider to be naughty stuff.

I have to say, your cinnamon honey sounds divine though rool


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Crispy coated peanuts, with a bacon rasher crisp chaser nommmmmmm


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Papa John's and Ben & Jerries :Angelic


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

My sister’s arriving Monday from DomRep for a week so she’ll want to indulge in all the things she misses from home .... an Indian restaurant, real chip shop fish & chips .....


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

Just got back from walking the dog, gonna cook a full English roolrool


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

MilleD said:


> I have to say, your cinnamon honey sounds divine though rool


Cinnamon in most things is lovely though!



Beth78 said:


> Papa John's and Ben & Jerries :Angelic


ooooh, my go to monthly treat!:Woot

All home cooked stuff today.....including the massive chunk of gooey chocolate walnut brownie for tea!rool


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh dear, sister flew in via Belgium and brought chocolate that I could eat (being dairy free) 

:Hungry


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Transform a snack nommmmmm

need a vote thingy in here!

a) spicy bbq
Or
b) spicy 

I’m a B girl all the way (empty bag right here right now >hic<)


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Anybody else read portion sizes like 'serves 4' or 'serves 6' and just eat the whole thing??

:Smug


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

catz4m8z said:


> Anybody else read portion sizes like 'serves 4' or 'serves 6' and just eat the whole thing??
> 
> :Smug


Oh yes serves 4 does not serve 4 it barely serves 1.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

catz4m8z said:


> Anybody else read portion sizes like 'serves 4' or 'serves 6' and just eat the whole thing??
> 
> :Smug


The pizza I had last night was supposed to serve 2..... no chance (I know I am skating on thin ice here and may be asked to leave) I'd been running and running makes me HUNGRY! Then I had chocolate orange (surely that counts as fruit!).


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I made brownies the other night and it was supposed to make 16 portions (tiny, midget sized portions!). I figured 4 portions looked much better but it was incredibly rich and chocolatey....felt abit sick TBH but I had to committed to 4 portions so thats how I ate it!!LOL:Shy:Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Sister arrived with a bit of a virus which has affected her appetite. Still, we managed a curry Tuesday evening and fish & chips this lunchtime


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I love fish and chips from our local chippy. None of this healthier fat chip millarky, they are proper greasy chip shop chips and with extra scramptions on the fish. Yummy.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I had a jacket potato today. Now before you shout at me I had a whole lot of butter (a quarter of a block) on it and 3 sausages and several mini sausage rolls. Oh and brunch was cola and a bag of crisps!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Nearly finished the 3 bars of Belgian chocolate sister bought me (and the 2 bars of peanut brittle). 

We’re all out for an Italian meal tonight - sister flies back to DomRep Saturday.

I’m looking forward to getting back to healthy eating ........

I’ll get my coat!


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I’ve had a migraine again (I was having a lot less of them but have a few suddenly). Didn’t eat tues or Wednesday but ate so much tonight I actually felt sick! Can’t remember doing that before, I didn’t like it. I had homemade burger and chips, with gravy. It was yummy.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

yesterday while doing my grocery shopping I was confronted with an end cap..a solid wall of red and orange boxes of Cheez-its. Goodness I haven't had them or even thought of them in years! The only crackers I eat are Triscuit! Before I knew it they were in my cart.

Once home, and unpacking I opened the box. Oh my weren't they yummy! That box was pretty much glued to my hand the rest of the day, as I did chores, played with the cats, read e mails and so on. I never did eat anything else, and the box was empty by evening.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I've just treated myself to a Gregs iced split, as I was eating it brought back memories of the time I went into a bakery with my late mum. She loved a fresh cream cake and pointed to the one she wanted but the lady serving picked up the wrong cake,' oh no not that one', my mum said, 'I hate that sympathetic cream!' She was always getting her words muddled. We laughed about that for years after.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

margy said:


> I've just treated myself to a Gregs iced split, as I was eating it brought back memories of the time I went into a bakery with my late mum. She loved a fresh cream cake and pointed to the one she wanted but the lady serving picked up the wrong cake,' oh no not that one', my mum said, 'I hate that sympathetic cream!' She was always getting her words muddled. We laughed about that for years after.


I hate sympathetic cream too! xx


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

well.payday has happened....so time for the monthly takeout pizza binge!

woot!:Woot


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Boooooom and the box of wines descended


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I had pizza for dinner last night and leftovers for brunch today. I have a little electric oven that reheats it brilliantly.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I’m still on the pringles even though Xmas is long gone.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I had a Fab for my very late brunch. In the bath...and no it didn’t melt cos I ate it before it had a chance to.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Jaf said:


> I had a Fab for my very late brunch. In the bath...and no it didn't melt cos I ate it before it had a chance to.


Omg why have I never tried this? I am a big fan of long soaks in a hot bath which leave me well stewed. But an ice lolly in a hot bath sounds wonderful!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

lorilu said:


> Sometimes you just gotta have a can of chef boyardee beefaroni


I eat home made soup (and a green salad) almost every night of the week but sometimes get so tired of it I have to branch out. That's where the canned meals come in! Last night was canned night again. I remembered I'd posted before about this and was interested to see how long it had been since my last indulgence with the beefaroni. Looks like about once very 6 weeks. Canned green beans and canned beefaroni for supper!

Last week when I was tired of soup I had scrambled eggs and toast. That doesn't sound too bad does it, until you consider I went through about a half of stick of butter with scrambling the eggs and the two slices of toast. That's why I don't eat toast very often. I only like it slathered with butter! 

PS I ate the beefaroni (and the beans) straight out of the pots so I didn't have to wash any extra bowls.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I had scrambled egg on toast for the first time ever a few days ago. Even with a lot of butter I think it’s healthier than most things I eat. I didn’t know how filling an egg is!

Can I ask how canned green beans are compared to fresh? If they are very tender maybe I could eat them (normally veg are gross but very, very young green beans I could maybe eat them).


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Unfortunately (or fortunately ) a pizza company nearby does Vegan pizza .....










I ate it all


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Jaf said:


> I had scrambled egg on toast for the first time ever a few days ago. Even with a lot of butter I think it's healthier than most things I eat. I didn't know how filling an egg is!
> 
> Can I ask how canned green beans are compared to fresh? If they are very tender maybe I could eat them (normally veg are gross but very, very young green beans I could maybe eat them).


The canned green beans I eat are very soft. I am very particular about the brand I use. I have to get them at Walmart now, because the store I shop at for most of my groceries started carrying an inferior brand in the small cans. Canned veggies can be high in sodium though so be careful, if that is an issue for you.

Sometimes I eat them fresh, and steam them. I like them that way too...but it cost more and I can't eat the amount in the bag fresh, before they spoil. I don't have room in my freezer for fresh vegetables.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Lurcherlad said:


> Unfortunately (or fortunately ) a pizza company nearby does Vegan pizza .....
> 
> View attachment 432197
> 
> ...


Yum yum that looks scrumptious


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

ebonycat said:


> Yum yum that looks scrumptious


It was!


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

lorilu said:


> The canned green beans I eat are very soft. I am very particular about the brand I use. I have to get them at Walmart now, because the store I shop at for most of my groceries started carrying an inferior brand in the small cans. Canned veggies can be high in sodium though so be careful, if that is an issue for you.
> 
> Sometimes I eat them fresh, and steam them. I like them that way too...but it cost more and I can't eat the amount in the bag fresh, before they spoil. I don't have room in my freezer for fresh vegetables.


Thank you. I will get some and try them.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I’m out of control .... just scoffed a handful of white chocolate bear, 2 mini bars of chocolate and 2 Tunnocks wafers!


:Bag


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Lurcherlad said:


> I'm out of control .... just scoffed a handful of white chocolate bear, 2 mini bars of chocolate and 2 Tunnocks wafers!
> 
> 
> :Bag


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> I'm out of control .... just scoffed a handful of white chocolate bear, 2 mini bars of chocolate and 2 Tunnocks wafers!
> 
> 
> :Bag


Oh YES!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hahahaha! This is NOT the thread I should have come into when I'm only three pounds from my target weight and trying to ignore all the "naughty" food...I'm back off to "Feline Fit..." 

*drools at the mere thought of pizza*


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> I'm out of control .... just scoffed a handful of white chocolate bear, 2 mini bars of chocolate and 2 Tunnocks wafers!
> 
> 
> :Bag


I lunched on a Tunnocks tea cake and hot chocolate this week. Bought wine this morning, it's alcohol. I will protect from the inside out.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hahahaha! This is NOT the thread I should have come into when I'm only three pounds from my target weight and trying to ignore all the "naughty" food...I'm back off to "Feline Fit..."
> 
> *drools at the mere thought of pizza*


OI. Smeg off! 3 pounds?!? Seriously though you're amazing, an inspiration @Mrs Funkin

Choc, crisps, cola were about the only things available the other day. That's my excuse anyway.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I think I make a pot of angel hair pasta just for an excuse to eat a half a stick of butter on it


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

lorilu said:


> I think I make a pot of angel hair pasta just for an excuse to eat a half a stick of butter on it


 Sounds like me with mayo....I swear half the time I have a sprinkling of sandwich or chips surrounding it!:Shy


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

lorilu said:


> I think I make a pot of angel hair pasta just for an excuse to eat a half a stick of butter on it


What's angel hair pasta ?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Boxer123 said:


> What's angel hair pasta ?


Hmm. Never had anyone ask me that before haha! I would just say very fine thin spaghetti but I decided to look it up and see if there is a more technical definition and this is what I found:

_*Angel hair pasta*, also known as capellini, is a thin, fine pasta with long strands. It's best used for delicate sauces such as light tomato or cream sauces. It's often served in simple preparations, and can be substituted for spaghetti in some dishes
_
I prefer it over spaghetti, I don't like heavy pasta.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

A piece of white sliced bread, thin scrape of dairy free spread and Wilkins of Tiptree strawberry jam ..... nom nom


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Mmmm. Butter. Mmmmmm. Jam. Mmmmmmm. White bread. 

In all seriousness I think there are few things nicer than fresh white bread with lurpak and Bonne maman raspberry jam. 

I have so much salad so that I have an excuse to eat salad cream


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh but what about a chip butty? Or sausage and chip butty? Or sugar sarnie?

I don’t eat salad or salad cream!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Just been to the shops and discovered that the cheeky little vegan sausage rolls I usually buy in pairs (coz why have one when you can have two??:Bored) now actually comes in a 2 pack!
I feel like Im partially responsible for this wonderful development.....:Smug


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

lorilu said:


> I think I make a pot of angel hair pasta just for an excuse to eat a half a stick of butter on it


Another thing to add to the butter. Toast. Butter with toast. Butter with toast and (seedless) blackberry preserves (from a jar), butter with toast and homemade applesauce.

So many ways to eat butter lol.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Toast and butter seems to be some kind of life saver. After both ops I had recently it was all I fancied and the nurses were happy to get it for me. 
Trouble is I’m sat here really fancying some toast now. Don’t want to have any as it will spoil my less then good appetite for tea this evening


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

White toast and butter is nectar of the gods as far as I am concerned. It's always the thing we make for ladies after they've given birth too  There's something healing about it. When I was little we used to have a toasting fork and do it in front of the fire. Mmmmm.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

For me its those part baked baguettes you stick in the oven for 10 min. Making a few cuts along it and putting a healthy amount of butter in between and letting it melt. Sooo nice, I fancy one now but we don't have any in


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I make a white loaf (or the machine does!) and the smell is just heavenly. That half hour waiting for it to cool is murder though. I end up eating a doorstop slice with just butter for brunch then 2 for dinner with a bit of soup. That’s half a loaf gone!


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Sorry going against the grain here but, pardon the pun, white bread tastes claggy(a north of England word) to me. I much prefer brown bread it has more taste.Especially with peanut butter and banana. Yummy.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

If its white bread it has to be the fresh crusty kind (obviously smothered in butter and tasty sammich fillings!). But for sliced bread then Id def go for brown or seeded bread.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

catz4m8z said:


> If its white bread it has to be the fresh crusty kind (obviously smothered in butter and tasty sammich fillings!). But for sliced bread then Id def go for brown or seeded bread.


Toasted seeded bread, yum yum. 
There's a particular bread that Tesco's sell called malted grain which we both like especially with peanut butter.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Jaf said:


> I make a white loaf (or the machine does!) and the smell is just heavenly. That half hour waiting for it to cool is murder though. I end up eating a doorstop slice with just butter for brunch then 2 for dinner with a bit of soup. That's half a loaf gone!


See @Jaf all I want now is a doorstop of fresh white bread, slathered in lurpak, dipped in Heinz tomato soup.

This is why I will never be thin!


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Ah @Mrs Funkin isn't tomato soup one of your five a day though? Healthy really!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Two years ago I could have joined in with this thread. Now I can’t, because I’m eating healthily.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Along that theme of having a little toast with the butter...having a little bone broth with the cranberry sauce! I made a fresh pot of bone broth on Sunday and had a bowl last night. Threw in a handful of chicken and two thick slices of cranberry sauce. Heavenly!

None of that's really bad, but the cranberry sauce is kind of high in sugar. I COULD use less. But oh it's so good it gets a hot in the soup, and the flavor spreads through....mmmmmm

Oh and I am bit heavy handed with the salt too when I eat this particular meal.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm such a salt addict, I can't stand salt-less food! Your broth sound good @lorilu - I'd never think to put cranberry sauce in a broth. Mind you, I think "slices" of cranberry must be an American thing? Is it home-made?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm such a salt addict, I can't stand salt-less food! Your broth sound good @lorilu - I'd never think to put cranberry sauce in a broth. Mind you, I think "slices" of cranberry must be an American thing? Is it home-made?


Not home made. Canned "jellied" organic non-gmo cranberry sauce. I only make applesauce. And since i now have a pear tree as well as two apples, I will be doing something with pears this fall as well..


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm such a salt addict, I can't stand salt-less food! Your broth sound good @lorilu - I'd never think to put cranberry sauce in a broth. Mind you, I think "slices" of cranberry must be an American thing? Is it home-made?


I love salt too. I don't cook with it, but I add it when I eat. Only certain things though. For instance I don't like salt on my scrambled eggs. (but I like it on egg salad)

But if you like cranberry sauce, you out to try my little trick. It's heavenly. My broth didn't get as aspic as I like, but I made it in the slow cooker so I expected that. It was just too hot to make it on the stove. But it's yummy. I'm having it again tonight. And probably all week. I've been kind of living on cheerios and cheese and crackers for the past week , as I was on the road a lot.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I've been eating organic morello cherry preserves straight from the jar. Blame it on Call The Midwife and Sister Monica Joan, as she's been eating Violet's preserves the same way


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

bleurgh! cherries!!:Vomit



Potato wedges with garlic mayo for lunch! Who needs fruits and vegetables!?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

catz4m8z said:


> bleurgh! cherries!!:Vomit
> 
> Potato wedges with garlic mayo for lunch! Who needs fruits and vegetables!?


Thoroughly agree. There's a lady in the village producing really nice meals so we have ordered fried chicken with wedges and coleslaw with an apricot and ginger crumble to follow


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Siskin said:


> Thoroughly agree. There's a lady in the village producing really nice meals so we have ordered fried chicken with wedges and coleslaw with an apricot and ginger crumble to follow


I wish I hadn't read this . I want some now! . Not sure about the ginger, though


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh I love cherries. In almost any form, as long as it's real cherries, not "cherry flavored". I buy a frozen brand so I can have them every day, the jar of preserves I don't usually eat in three days, ha, but I don't have any frozen ones because I've not been to the store in a while and have run out.

Cherries, cranberries, and blueberries are daily fruit. Frozen pineapple too (I'm also out of) and an apple.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> I wish I hadn't read this . I want some now! . Not sure about the ginger, though


Neither am I as I don't really like ginger so I will have a little taste first. I wouldn't have thought it too gingery as it would overwhelm the apricots.

The meals were just delivered a few minutes ago and is heating up in the oven. I will report back. Her meals are normally very good.


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

I TRY and have two healthy days, and then one unhealthy to try and balance things out. I've cut down on my red meat consumption as if I don't watch my diet, I could easily eat it 6 days a week, so I'm now eating more fish and more vegan/vegetarian meals. 

I'm not really a snacker or someone with a sweet tooth, but I just LOVE red meat. My idea of heaven is steak and chips. And when I say chips, I mean proper chips. We have a deep-fat fryer and it does the most beautiful chips. We tried the air-fryer, but it's just not the same. If I'm treating myself to steak, I also don't do half-measures and have a big massive slice. 

The other thing I have discovered in the past year is ghee. It is amazing and so versatile! Butter burns at high temperatures, so isn't great for frying. However, ghee is clarified butter, so can be used at higher temperatures for frying. So I cook my steak in it......
And it's beautiful when you smear it over chicken before you roast it. In fact, we've got guinea fowl for tea, and I've mixed garlic and fresh tarragon with ghee and smeared it all under the skin. 

I love mashed sweet potato, the more butter the better. I must stop. 

Oh, and I love salt as well.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I have a delicious recipe for red pepper and sweet potato soup if anyone wants - or is that too healthy ?
We also have a lovely cherry tree but the pigeons get the cherries before we get a look-in.
Currently we're awaiting delvery from the local chippy !


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

The fried chicken and wedges was very tasty, but too big a portion for me, Isla got a bit of a treat. The crumble was better then I imagined it might be, slightly sharp with only a feint taste of ginger which worked really well with the apricots.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Siskin said:


> an apricot and ginger crumble to follow


kinda annoyed at you now for making me really want a pudding I cant have!!:Hilarious




Jackie C said:


> I TRY and have two healthy days, and then one unhealthy to try and balance things out.
> .


yup, I try and balance things out abit. For instance I have some lovely fresh crusty white bread in so Im going to make a big pot of veggie soup to have with it.
Also I try and ration myself when it comes to biscuits so I dont eat half a packet at once! (must be working....I lost 1 and a half stone with covid and it still hasnt come back!!:Woot).


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

catz4m8z said:


> kinda annoyed at you now for making me really want a pudding I cant have!!:Hilarious
> 
> 
> yup, I try and balance things out abit. For instance I have some lovely fresh crusty white bread in so Im going to make a big pot of veggie soup to have with it.
> Also I try and ration myself when it comes to biscuits so I dont eat half a packet at once! (must be working....I lost 1 and a half stone with covid and it still hasnt come back!!:Woot).


I wish you hadn't mentioned fresh white crusty bread, I really fancy some now with lashings of butter


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

SusieRainbow said:


> I have a delicious recipe for red pepper and sweet potato soup if anyone wants


YES.........................


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

rona said:


> YES.........................


Please? 
I make this in my soup maker and quantities are flexible.
Chop up 1 red onion
2 red pointy peppers
1 sweet potato.
Saute until softer ( 15 minutes)
Add 1 pack chopped tomatoes with chilli and garlic and make up to 1.5 litres wth water and vegetable stock pot. 
Simmer for 20 minutes
Blend until smooth
I sometimes add a bit of small pasta shells to bulk it out.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

PLEASE 



SusieRainbow said:


> Add 1 pack chopped tomatoes with chilli and garlic


What's this?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

rona said:


> PLEASE
> 
> What's this?


A tetra-pack, carton , 500 ml.Or tin.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

SusieRainbow said:


> A tetra-pack, carton , 500 ml.Or tin.


Thank you


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

:Bag


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 445576
> 
> 
> :Bag


Golden Arches


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 445576
> 
> 
> :Bag


:Vomit:Vomit:Vomit:Vomit


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 445576
> 
> 
> :Bag


Not had a McDonald's for ages, why does bad stuff taste so nice :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I know I shouldn't but I love a maccy d chip. Gorgeous.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

HarlequinCat said:


> Not had a McDonald's for ages, why does bad stuff taste so nice :Hilarious


Sometimes you just gotta!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

They changed the only thing I ate at McD's...when they swapped the spicy salsa on the chicken legend that was it  

I do love the sweet curry dip...


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I’ve had McD or Burgerking in some strange countries! The first time I went to Burgerking and they’d been trained to make it how I wanted it was a revelation. I still like the McD breakfast the most, but don’t get that here. *sobs*.


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Siskin said:


> I wish you hadn't mentioned fresh white crusty bread, I really fancy some now with lashings of butter


Really easy no-knead crusty bread recipe, takes about 5-10 mins prep the night before and about an hour in the oven the next day. Only special equipment you need is a heavy container with a lid to bake it in, I use a cast iron casserole. You need to heat it up empty to get a crust on the bottom of the bread.

The recipe I use is pretty similar to this: https://www.jocooks.com/recipes/no-knead-bread/

It's actually really forgiving and adaptable. I've used slightly warm water for a quicker rise (about 6 hours seems to be the minimum to get a useable loaf, but it tastes better after 12+ hours), or go easy on the yeast and leave it in a cool room for longer to get a slight sourdough flavour. A little too much water is better than a slightly dry dough. It's like a very, very thick, sticky, lumpy batter at first. 
Also, we use baking paper to keep the pot clean. It does leave wrinkles in the loaf, but they don't affect the taste. Flour on the top is optional. It looks nice though.

Of course it's best eaten hot with loads of butter, but will cut easier if you let it cool just a bit first. Some days we bake the loaf first thing while we're still waking up, then that's breakfast and lunch sorted...


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 445576
> 
> 
> :Bag


What's that in the green box?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

lorilu said:


> What's that in the green box?


Vegetable strips.

The "burger" was a Vegetable Supreme - basically, vegetable strips in a bun with lettuce, mayo and gherkin


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> Vegetable strips.
> 
> The "burger" was a Vegetable Supreme - basically, vegetable strips in a bun with lettuce, mayo and gherkin


epressed


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Jaf said:


> I've had McD or Burgerking in some strange countries! The first time I went to Burgerking and they'd been trained to make it how I wanted it was a revelation. I still like the McD breakfast the most, but don't get that here. *sobs*.


I think the last time I had McDonalds was in Egypt it around 2009.

I'd been ill with food poisoning or stomach infection or something (they gave me antibiotics), and the day before I came home (ill for 9 of the 11 days I was away) I really needed something to eat that I knew what it was.

I swear the burger was about 10 inches across, it was enormous, but utterly delicious. I'm not sure if it was because I was so hungry, or because it was truly tasty.

I know they don't taste like that here!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 445576
> 
> 
> :Bag


Did you get it delivered?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

MilleD said:


> Did you get it delivered?


No. We were out for a drive so were going to do the Drive Thru but that system had crashed.

I masked up and went in ... they had anti bac at the door, staff were all masked and supervising every step and all customers were masked and following orders and it wasn't too busy.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Lurcherlad said:


> No. We were out for a drive so were going to do the Drive Thru but that system had crashed.
> 
> I masked up and went in ... they had anti bac at the door, staff were all masked and supervising every step and all customers were masked and following orders and it wasn't too busy.


That sounds like they are on top of things.

There was a huge queue at the drive through near me yesterday.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

MilleD said:


> That sounds like they are on top of things.
> 
> There was a huge queue at the drive through near me yesterday.


I think we were lucky they had a system failure and most people bailed


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

MilleD said:


> I think the last time I had McDonalds was in Egypt it around 2009.
> 
> I'd been ill with food poisoning or stomach infection or something (they gave me antibiotics), and the day before I came home (ill for 9 of the 11 days I was away) I really needed something to eat that I knew what it was.
> 
> ...


I think I was in Egypt in the same year. I was on a small trip of 20 people, everyone else got food poisoning. I reckon that was because I wouldn't eat the food on the boat and snuck out every night. The funny thing was the food on the first train looked fine, sandwiches and cake in cellophane so I ate it...and they all thought I was the adventurous one! It was also the first time I'd seen people using baby wipes.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I’ve never had a MacDonalds anything...*gets my coat, leave thread* :Bag


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

MollySmith said:


> I've never had a MacDonalds anything...*gets my coat, leave thread* :Bag


Unless it's because you prefer Burger King then I think you are in the wrong thread for sure


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I possibly made two dozen sausage and red onion marmalade rolls...










So healthy.

NOT! There's only 23 here as *someone* (not me or Oscar) may have stolen one. Ahem.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Feeling peckish now!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Just remembered why I should never buy a 6 pack of crisps....

:Shy


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Mmmm sausage rolls and crisps! Oddly my Spanish supermarket doesn’t do multi packs of crisps. Only big 100grams packs of plain crisps. And very nice cheesy puffs.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2020)

I'm eating spaghetti with TVP, roasted onions and ketchup tonight. And I have no idea where I'll get my iodine. I had some bread that contained a little of iodine, but mostly, if I'm not taking a multi, my iodine levels are doomed.
I got some selenium from brazil nuts and I'm adding some herbs and canola oil (omega 3) to the spaghetti. But yeah, otherwise this day is doomed to be very unhealthy. And I'm so tired and hungry I'm not going to exercise other than maybe stretch a little before bed time.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

*gets bowl of coconut soya yoghurt*

'oooooh, healthy!':Smug

:Bored :Bored :Bored :Shifty

*adds flaked almonds, crushed hazelnut, chocolate drops and date syrup*

:Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I was delighted to learn on a tv programme the other day that, while nuts are high in fat (and therefore calories) most of the fat cells actually pass through undigested (and intact). A lady ate large quantities for a period and her weight was unaffected, yet the increased calorie intake should have made a difference.

So I'm allowing myself to eat them again as they're a healthy choice in a mostly plant based diet (but not to excess).

Not sure the large bag of dry roasted peanuts I'm diving into far too often since yesterday can be classed as a health food though!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> I was delighted to learn on a tv programme the other day that, while nuts are high in fat (and therefore calories) most of the fat cells actually pass through undigested (and intact). A lady ate large quantities for a period and her weight was unaffected, yet the increased calorie intake should have made a difference.
> 
> So I'm allowing myself to eat them again as they're a healthy choice in a mostly plant based diet (but not to excess).
> 
> ...


Is the attached pic from the Memoji that Apple has now?

Heres me


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Yep! 

It was the closest I could get .... add a few more wrinkles and it's quite like me!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> Yep!
> 
> It was the closest I could get .... add a few more wrinkles and it's quite like me!
> View attachment 446539


Ha ha, same here. My hair is white rather then grey too


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

My friend J uses those. It looks just like her.  I asked her how she did it curious how it would look for me but apparently it's some cell phone "app".


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

lorilu said:


> My friend J uses those. It looks just like her.  I asked her how she did it curious how it would look for me but apparently it's some cell phone "app".


Mine is on the keyboard of the iPad in the same place as the other emoji's


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Siskin said:


> Mine is on the keyboard of the iPad in the same place as the other emoji's


I don't actually understand a word of that sentence lol


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

I think I have an app on my Samsung that does similar. I've never looked at it, might give it a go


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

lorilu said:


> I don't actually understand a word of that sentence lol


Ha ha. 
Have you seen how an iPad works at all? When you go to type something like I'm doing here, as soon as I touch the area where I want to begin typing, up pops a keyboard on screen. At the bottom on the left hand side there is a 'key' which has a smiley face on it, clinking on that takes you so lots of emojis (smiley faces and so on) and now included in this is the Memoji where you can design one that looks a bit like you and use on emails and what have you. Memoji is just a play on the emoji word me moji


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

It's as ot as ell ere and I've been slaving over a hot pan making chips for the freezer.

Saw the was an ice cream cone in the freezer, so took it out and ate it!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Siskin said:


> Ha ha.
> Have you seen how an iPad works at all? When you go to type something like I'm doing here, as soon as I touch the area where I want to begin typing, up pops a keyboard on screen. At the bottom on the left hand side there is a 'key' which has a smiley face on it, clinking on that takes you so lots of emojis (smiley faces and so on) and now included in this is the Memoji where you can design one that looks a bit like you and use on emails and what have you. Memoji is just a play on the emoji word me moji


Nope, never saw an Ipad, though I know my friend D has one. I may be the only person in the world who still uses a lap top with a cable modem hook up. I don't have wi-fi in my home. I don't want it either but I suspect soon I am not going to have any choice in the matter.

I was allowed to keep my landline phone when I moved, and my same phone number and my cable internet and phone hookup. But I expect eventually all that will become obsolete as well.

The idea of shopping for a wireless router and hooking it up makes me feel deranged in the head. Stores are so loud and commotional I just can't deal with it. And then having to figure out how to hook it all up at home. And then having the constant worry about even more radiation leaking into the home and affecting me and my cats.


----------



## Mrtoad (Mar 13, 2020)

my human carers are eating weight watchers micro meals just now for health reasons...they are a bit overweight

i like the bolognaise and penne and the chili con carne with rice bits they give me and get to fight with the plastic bowl they come in..

each day i crunch a few grams of that awful dried crackly food when they arent watching just to ease my conscience and keep on the side of being a good puppy...not!

the old man gives me treats when i finish a bowl of kittles

i've got it made ....!!..

Moley


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I bought some cheesy puffs, a brand I don’t normally buy, they’re disgusting but I still ate them. Dedication!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Still by far the best cheese puffs are the Lidl ones....mmmmmm....I can eat a giant bag on my own in one sitting  

(I'm not sure I should smile about that but it's true!)


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Ohhh for me Carrefour are the best. Magic. But I only go about every 3 or 4 months (it’s near the cinema) and I haven’t gone this year. I get 2 bags but they don’t last 2 days!

I loathe Lidl, I feel so trapped. But I might be tempted back for good cheesy puffs.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Jaf said:


> Ohhh for me Carrefour are the best. Magic. But I only go about every 3 or 4 months (it's near the cinema) and I haven't gone this year. I get 2 bags but they don't last 2 days!
> 
> I loathe Lidl, I feel so trapped. But I might be tempted back for good cheesy puffs.


Lidl over here is a real junk shop but if you can stand it does have some interesting goodies to eat.

I absolutely LOVE Cora which bought out Carrefour and used to shop there before I came to Hungary. We had a Cora here until 4 years ago before it was sold to Auchan which is French family owned business and until the lock down used to shop there regularly.


----------



## Mrtoad (Mar 13, 2020)

I gorge myself on French brie on and off....its healthy in small amounts ..I usually eat the triangular portion in a half hour, with a decent chunk of stilton.
Both taken with green stuffed olives done in olive oil, cumin and garlic dressing which I do myself

It's cheaper that way

Recovery takes about a week on small bier.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

This was Sunday dinner this past Sunday.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oooh @lorilu what are Kellogg's Pops? My husband loves cereal (he's like Seinfeld, heh!), so whenever we are away he loves to try all kinds, so we've had Lucky Charms in the States, we have Frosted Flakes here (but they are called Frosties) but Pops are new to me  He'd love your dinner!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooh @lorilu what are Kellogg's Pops? My husband loves cereal (he's like Seinfeld, heh!), so whenever we are away he loves to try all kinds, so we've had Lucky Charms in the States, we have Frosted Flakes here (but they are called Frosties) but Pops are new to me  He'd love your dinner!


Sugar coated puffed corn. Back in the day (1970s) they were called Kellogs Sugar Pops but of course that name went out of style when sugar became a bad thing.

I saw the "bowls" at the store and couldn't resist grabbing them. Usually I only eat cheerios but this was a way for me to indulge my sugar cereal craving without eating a whole box all at once.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ahhh, nice. We used to have sugar coated puffed rice (which were called Ricicles and were my favourite!). They were discontinued a few years back due to the anti-sugar brigade. Still annoys me now!


----------



## Mrtoad (Mar 13, 2020)

I was born in 1943 and lived the states from 1947, and then sugar was king in cereal world.
Frosties come to mind... I eat a cocktail of 4 cereals now
Shreddies, Alpen original, nuts, Kellogg's crunchy nut ..in layers

Salt and sugar reductions give a lot of bland tasting old favourites 
Heinz beans
Jacobs cream crackers
Even KP salted peanuts lack something

Could it be due to the Covid 19 effect?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Mrtoad said:


> I was born in 1943 and lived the states from 1947, and then sugar was king in cereal world.
> Frosties come to mind... I eat a cocktail of 4 cereals now
> Shreddies, Alpen original, nuts, Kellogg's crunchy nut ..in layers
> 
> ...


I was a little amazed when I was in hospital how salty all the food was, my initial thoughts were that this was due to the food being not so good and the salt was there to buck it up a bit. Apparently not. We were told that we needed plenty of salt as we were encouraged to drink so much water we were flushing the body salts away and needed added salt to keep us well and continue recovery. One lady had to add even more salt as her blood results showed not enough salt in her system.
Over the years I've got so used to less salt in everything that I was finding the food awful as it was so salty.


----------



## Mrtoad (Mar 13, 2020)

Siskin said:


> I was a little amazed when I was in hospital how salty all the food was, my initial thoughts were that this was due to the food being not so good and the salt was there to buck it up a bit. Apparently not. We were told that we needed plenty of salt as we were encouraged to drink so much water we were flushing the body salts away and needed added salt to keep us well and continue recovery. One lady had to add even more salt as her blood results showed not enough salt in her system.
> Over the years I've got so used to less salt in everything that I was finding the food awful as it was so salty.


that is something i can relate to, thanks...
ever hear of salt tablets...if you sweat a lot and dont take them...you get listless and weary...

there must be a balance here i think...

ps...bread too has become dry and cardboardy...i remember when a slice of bread butter and jam was a treat...

i guess its a fact that if you dont take your daily recommended amount of salt and sugar say...and you have had enough to eat...are you losing out a bit...

getting weight down is more than food control....ie more exercise

cheers
Toady


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'd have eaten it for you @Siskin - I'm from a long line of salt addicts! I can't stand how little salt is in food now - and as for going to a restaurant and their butter being unsalted *pppffttt*


----------



## Mrtoad (Mar 13, 2020)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'd have eaten it for you @Siskin - I'm from a long line of salt addicts! I can't stand how little salt is in food now - and as for going to a restaurant and their butter being unsalted *pppffttt*


Long live Lurpak spreadable with salt...nearest i can get so far to the real thing

any other suggestions...toast is better with butter!...ask marmaladeov


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Still by far the best cheese puffs are the Lidl ones....mmmmmm....I can eat a giant bag on my own in one sitting


god, I miss cheesey crisps. Well, anything cheese flavoured really.:Shy



Mrtoad said:


> ever hear of salt tablets...if you sweat a lot and dont take them...you get listless and weary...


Alot of the time I think your body knows what it needs though. Ive been drinking gallons of water in this hot weather and really craving salty foods at the same time. (course that doesnt explain the cravings for Ben & Jerry's tho!):Hilarious


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

catz4m8z said:


> god, I miss cheesey crisps. Well, anything cheese flavoured really.:Shy
> 
> Alot of the time I think your body knows what it needs though. Ive been drinking gallons of water in this hot weather and really craving salty foods at the same time. (course that doesnt explain the cravings for Ben & Jerry's tho!):Hilarious


I always have a craving for Ben and Jerry's, I'm sure I read somewhere that it's good for you.

I must admit despite getting used to reduced salt, I do find some things have so little salt now that I feel the need to add some. Chips need salt and so does chicken for my tastes.


----------



## Mrtoad (Mar 13, 2020)

I added salt to my captain birdseye frozen cod fillets in batter as even they tasted non hippie taste out of the oven.

I could taste the salt as it just laid on the surface .
I guess the salt should be cooked into the batter 
?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I only meant to have one ..... ate all five! 

After having Scampi & Chips for lunch too! :Bag

:Muted


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm from a long line of salt addicts!


Me too. I feel so bad for my older brother, he has HBP and has to watch his salt intake now. I remember one time when we were having a meal together he was watching me shake the salt into my soup (my own home made soup, I don't use salt when I cook so I need to add a LOT) and he looked so wistful! But myself and my three sisters - we're all salt hogs.

I know one of my sisters tried to raise her kids without that salt addiction, I remember when the kids were little there was never salt on their table. But they are all grown up and moved out now long since and my sister is back to pouring on the salt lol.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Siskin said:


> I always have a craving for Ben and Jerry's, I'm sure I read somewhere that it's good for you.
> 
> I must admit despite getting used to reduced salt, I do find some things have so little salt now that I feel the need to add some. Chips need salt and so does chicken for my tastes.


I like a sprinkle of salt on my toast and butter. 
Some people do salt ice cream. You might try it on your B&J. Let me know how you like it. It's Haagen Dazs or nothing for me, and I'm not putting salt in my Haagen Dazs!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Had a chinese with our friends from up the road. It was heaven, first one I’ve had since last year.


----------



## Mrtoad (Mar 13, 2020)

Yum ..those Chinese takeaways must have a secret ingredient they throw in.
Haven't had one for ages.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mrtoad said:


> Yum ..those Chinese takeaways must have a secret ingredient they throw in.
> Haven't had one for ages.


Used to be MSG - not sure they use it now though.

meta: apparently they do


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm so ridiculously excited. We are having Thai takeaway for tea tonight from our favourite Thai restaurant. I'd eat in if they were doing the "Eat Out to Help Out" thing but they aren't...so I'll have a takeaway and save on drinks prices. Not had a Thai since lockdown - I could literally jump for joy.

This delight is why I shall never be thin


----------



## Mrtoad (Mar 13, 2020)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm so ridiculously excited. We are having Thai takeaway for tea tonight from our favourite Thai restaurant. I'd eat in if they were doing the "Eat Out to Help Out" thing but they aren't...so I'll have a takeaway and save on drinks prices. Not had a Thai since lockdown - I could literally jump for joy.
> 
> This delight is why I shall never be thin


Eureka!!!
We just got a flyer yesterday from our local Chinese restaurant..not cheaply takeaway....with all the goodies and delivered for a small charge..we are close...
So for tomorrow night it's a non dog eating gut buster....Moleys overnight at the vets being neutered and nails trimmed
XIA XIA
Happy eating


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh my goodness, so delicious! Mixed starters, then three main courses, veg and rice. Great banquet  I have a very happy tummy.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I used to live near a cafe that was Thai in the evening and bog standard English cafe during the day. We would go mob handed in the evening and everyone else would have Thai food and they would do me a special order of sausage and chips! I don’t think many people would be so kind.


----------



## Mrtoad (Mar 13, 2020)

Ooooohhh

Sausage and chips are!

Next step up

Bangers and mash with a touch of butter and HP in the mash..side dish...fried onions
Mug of tea 3 sugars


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Sausage toad?!? Yummy.

You can keep the hp though. Does that have fish in it? Also cola with dinner. Lovely. And hot choc after dinner. Tea’s far, far too healthy!


----------



## Mrtoad (Mar 13, 2020)

Jaf said:


> Sausage toad?!? Yummy.
> 
> You can keep the hp though. Does that have fish in it? Also cola with dinner. Lovely. And hot choc after dinner. Tea's far, far too healthy!


I've just


----------



## Mrtoad (Mar 13, 2020)

Toad spawn I guess would be better than the tea..agreed

Just demolished half a Cadbury's choc and cream trifle....and a brie sandwich or two.

Semper Bufo


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I've been pretty much living on cheese and crackers (Triscuit, which are just wheat and salt), Cheerios, with frozen blueberries or dried cranberries, almonds, peanut butter by the knifeful, apples, since I moved. I've cooked twice, last Sunday I made scrambled eggs and toast and this past Sunday I made a loose cheeseburger with my last ball of beef from the freezer (there is no beef to be had in the stores these days) and I did finally pick up salad things so I had a green salad with it. Had hoped that would put me back on track but I'm back to cheese and crackers and Cheerioes. Just too tired to be bothered. I have lots of home made soup in the freezer in individual serving bags, but even that seems to be too much effort lol.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I work with someone who thinks she "eats healthy" but her diet is really not great. She eats rice cakes or bagels for breakfast. Lunch is usually a what she calls a "protein dog" probably made of soy (loaded with sodium) or a veggie burger, same thing, loaded with sodium and preservatives. She mixes these 'protein forms' with vegetables, heavy on the corn. Once when she heard me muttering that I was hungry she offered me these "fruit snacks". I declined but she pushed (she's the food pusher I have mentioned in another thread). They're just fruit she says. "All natural". Well, no. I looked at the label. They were made with sugar, pear and grape juice concentrate and "natural flavors" plus dyes and preservatives, 15 grams of sugar in a half ounce little pack.

I tried to tell her once that neither rice cakes or bagels are "healthy" but she didn't want to know.

I'll stick to my cheese and Triscuit.


----------



## Mrtoad (Mar 13, 2020)

Unzip a banana

Was it those innocent fruit drinks?

Tesco practically give them away with their meal deals.

I favour nuts and seeds


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I tried a nut today. Yuck. I can eat a few seeds on bread, not too many though. Still not had a banana this year.


----------



## Mrtoad (Mar 13, 2020)

Well can't all eat the same...no worries

I'm no all that fond of oysters 

Keep alive is the best policy at all costs


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh dear. Kebab and then churros and a bottle of fizz...

In my defence I ran nearly 11 miles of hills today...not sure I’ve burnt enough calories to justify it but it’s yum!


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Ooh churros. I get them at the fiestas, with hot dipping chocolate. Yum indeed!

Sadly won’t have any fiestas this year.


----------



## Mrtoad (Mar 13, 2020)

Where do you get those churros?


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

There is no such thing as "unhealthy" food, it's the amount we eat of it. It's about having a good, well-balanced diet, rather than good or bad foods. 
A couple of years back, we bought an Air Frier. It claimed the chips tasted the same as regular chips, but they don't. They aren't bad, but they're not proper chips. About 6 months ago, we were in Asda and they were selling deep-fat friers. We bought one. It's great! The chips are fabulous. They aren't bad if you have them for a treat, it's when you have them frequrently that's bad. 

My brother eats the worst diet I have ever seen. I don't know how my mother coped when he was a teen. He only eats cornflakes or cocopops for breakfast (if he has breakfast), he only eats that plastic ham or plastic cheese (think dairylea cheese slices) for sandwiches, and will have a bag of crisps and a bar of chocolate for lunch. He then eats "something" out of a tin for his tea or a ready meal, such as a Shephards Pie (no veg).
He literally eats no vegetables or salad, but told me he occasionally eats tinned marrowfat peas, but only has them once every couple of weeks. He eats one banana a day and his favourite thing is chocolate. 
We have diabetes in the family, my other (eldest) brother has it, my mum had it and my aunty (mum's sister) had it. My HbA1C is normal, so I'm okay for now. I dread to think what my brothers is.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Mrtoad said:


> Where do you get those churros?


I don't know about the UK but in Hungary you can find them in the frozen food section in the larger supermarkets.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Mrtoad said:


> Where do you get those churros?


I got them in Lidl, Spanish Week. They are frozen, with dark choc in the middle. I'll definitely get them again in Spanish Week.


----------



## Mrtoad (Mar 13, 2020)

Thanks ..they sound and look good


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Just had to Google churros....then after looking at them had to Google vegan churros as well! Probably a good thing Ive never tried them as they sound like food crack to a carb lover!
Ive been living off loads of sammiches and bread related products lately. Really must give myself a break and add some more vegetables and fruit to the mix.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I’ve had cake and pizza today 

It was yummy though! 

That’s my last indulgence for a while though .... I need to get back on the WW tracking App before I lose all control. :Bag


----------



## Mrtoad (Mar 13, 2020)

Its soft scoop Walls ice cream with dollops of crunchy peanut butter for the rest of the summer for me...


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Mrtoad said:


> Where do you get those churros?


M&S do them yummy.


----------



## Mrtoad (Mar 13, 2020)

Thanks .. there's one just down the road....


----------

